# Is scifi dead? I hope not.



## They (Jan 8, 2006)

A friend of mine says that there are no new ideas for science fiction. I think this is a rather pessimistic veiw don't you think?

 Well tell me what you think.


----------



## Marky Lazer (Jan 8, 2006)

Sci-fi is as dead as story-telling.

Not at all, in other words.


----------



## Salazar (Jan 8, 2006)

As long as there is a spark of creativity in a humans brain, there will be Science Fiction.


----------



## They (Jan 8, 2006)

Salazar said:
			
		

> As long as there is a spark of creativity in a humans brain, there will be Science Fiction.


 
So true. So true


----------



## Teresa Edgerton (Jan 8, 2006)

Science fiction is dead.  It was boiled in its own nuclear reactor, and buried with a stake of plutonium through its heart.

(Not really my opinion, but I couldn't resist saying that.)


----------



## They (Jan 8, 2006)

whew man oh,man that was a hoot


----------



## Omega (Jan 8, 2006)

I'll echo all of the sentiments in this thread science fiction will never die. Maybe your friend should come up with some ideas of his own?


----------



## They (Jan 8, 2006)

Well this person is analytical about ererything, Which in his case can be a bad thing because he's a pessimist(even though he denies it).


----------



## Sibeling (Jan 8, 2006)

Well, actually I think that most of the ideas in all literature are pretty old, and most of the things we read now, were written in some book a long time ago (the end of the world which is quite an issue in many SF books was already in the Bible ). 
But that does not really matter much because there can be a new way to tell old things, and therefore, sci fi will not die as long as there are creative people.


----------



## Omega (Jan 8, 2006)

Look at Sci-Fi TV Shows, Lost In Space for example thought that by 1999 there would be manned flights to distant planets.


----------



## chrispenycate (Jan 8, 2006)

Sci fi (science fiction's evil twn was born in the pulps, under garish covers on the cheapest paper possible,; but so many great stories came out of that time (lots of really bad ones, too -  but we've politely forgotten those) As it came of age, it migrated to the paperback shelves, and was even accepted as literature, albeit somewhat inferior. Fanzines flourishedlocal chapters of fen proliferated.
The paperback book market has taken several body blows, particularly in the United States, from tax laws to a modification of the dealer network, which in turn have hit sci-fi sales. Politicians like the idea of reading, but sci-fi suggests that things could be better; bad idea.
So, even with more people (not me) buying hard covers, sci-fi suffers - but never from a dearth of ideas. As long as man is discovering new things about the universe, they'll be new subjects to investigate, and if ever he should stop, we'll propose new and ever more excessive avenues.
Sci-fi is the literature of change, and we will mutate to face upcoming challenges. Already, as publishers wring their beringéd hands, sci-fi advances into electronic publishing. The fans are solid: read or revolt. (Oh, you fantasy people can join us if you like -  the more the merrier) Book shops fading or worse merging we'll get our fix - and the world may tremble.


----------



## SukiTrek (Jan 10, 2006)

When sci-fi dies I will die.


----------



## Omega (Jan 10, 2006)

SukiTrek said:
			
		

> When sci-fi dies I will die.



A little melodramatic don't you think?


----------



## Foxbat (Jan 10, 2006)

SciFi is not dead...merely evolving


----------



## chrispenycate (Jan 10, 2006)

The only literature that has to change to stay the same


----------



## Dean (Jan 12, 2006)

I think thats one of the things that the king told the astronomer that first put forward an Idea to study the paths of the stars, "This science of astronomy is a waste of time and serves no one."  Ladies and Gentlemen, I give you the first Astronomical Computer, one day they will call it STONEHENGE. Imagination drives and fuels the development of the human condition, and SF is the most What-If of story telling. (besides fantasy).


----------

